# Slip and Slide



## Hollandbt (Jun 12, 2019)

I am making a slip and slide in the backyard for a 4th of July party. I know this will likely end up being a muddy mess, but it about the kids, right? I plan on using dawn dish soap in moderation to make it more fun. Is there anything else that anyone would recommend instead of dish soap?


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

Sounds fun. Only thing I've done in the past is to make sure to pull up the plastic or whatever your going to use for the actual slide.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Paging @NoslracNevok


----------



## Hollandbt (Jun 12, 2019)

That's awesome! My gentle slope in the back isn't nearly as good as that. Baby soap in the hose end sprayer is a great idea.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Ortho sprayer It worked like a charm! Buy as many baby soap bottles as you can. &#128521;


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

We used baby oil a few weeks ago at a birthday party. Worked well but when a few grown adults forget that their grown adults after a few beers...it can lead to some cracked ribs which makes pull starting a mower a little painful.


----------



## Hollandbt (Jun 12, 2019)

Can you guess where the slip and slide was? I know water will make the recovery quick, but it's amazing what it looks like after being covered for 7 or 8 hours.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Hollandbt said:


> Can you guess where the slip and slide was? I know water will make the recovery quick, but it's amazing what it looks like after being covered for 7 or 8 hours.


We did a large slip and slide last year for the 4th. I had areas that looked like that. I scalped it low, fertilized, and watered and within 2 weeks it looked good as new. It's bermuda. Damn stuff is amazing.


----------



## Hollandbt (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks for the tip. I've been watering a little more than usual.


----------

